# Several Grammostola species



## AcidQueen (Apr 26, 2006)

Enjoy  

Grammostola rosea "Concepcion"  (adult female)













Grammostola rosea rcf (adult female, not looking her best I suspect she's about to molt soon)







Grammostola rosea rcf (subadult male)







Grammostola porteri (subadult male)


----------



## stubby8th (Apr 26, 2006)

Great photos!! Nice animals.
Wait till that RCF molts out - awsome looking spider!


----------



## Fierce Deity (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice looking T's, and your enclosure's look nice from what I can see.  How about some enclosure pics?


----------



## AcidQueen (Apr 26, 2006)

Sorry to disappoint you Fierce Deity, but I took the T's into my back yard 
I would never use stones in my enclosures.


----------



## Fierce Deity (Apr 26, 2006)

I like to make natural enclosures, and use rocks and stones sometimes.  I have never had problems myself, but I have heard stories or the rocks falling down on the spider if it burrows under it.  Just be more careful in the way you set it up...


----------



## AcidQueen (Apr 26, 2006)

I rather use cork bark and fake (very real looking) plants, no risk in using them and it looks cool aswell!


----------



## Steffen (Apr 26, 2006)

> Grammostola rosea "Concepcion"


What is that? I have heard of Grammostola sp. Conception but yours doesn't look like it. I don't see any enlarged scopula on metatarsus, but maybe I am just blind or stupid.  

Nice spiders though!


----------



## jwasted (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice pics they look very nice.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Apr 26, 2006)

Sweet pics!! The RCF G.rosea looks !SWEET! after a molt!!


----------



## ErikH (Apr 26, 2006)

Very nice pictures.  They are all beautiful, and nice backgrounds as well!


----------



## AcidQueen (Apr 27, 2006)

Steffen said:
			
		

> What is that? I have heard of Grammostola sp. Conception but yours doesn't look like it. I don't see any enlarged scopula on metatarsus, but maybe I am just blind or stupid.
> 
> Nice spiders though!


Could be the same one, she's been sold to me from Germany as G. rosea "Concepcion". That's all I know


----------



## Steffen (Apr 27, 2006)

Take a look at the pictures here.

http://www.einet.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3361


----------



## metallica (Apr 27, 2006)

could it be that you are talking about 2 diffrent species? G rosea rcf from concepcion Chile and a possible new Grammostola species from Concepcion Chile?


----------



## Steffen (Apr 27, 2006)

Anything is possible if you ask me. But it doesn't really resemble any rosea I have ever seen, since the carapace is black. :? 

But it is really simple. Acidqueen, check metatarsus on your specimen please.


----------



## AcidQueen (Apr 27, 2006)

The carapace isn't really that black.. more a shade of greyish green. 

Here's a picture for you Steffen.


----------



## Steffen (Apr 27, 2006)

Grammostola sp. Conception


----------



## AcidQueen (Apr 27, 2006)

I will ask the person from who I bought the spider why he's selling them as G. rosea "Concepcion" rather than G. sp. Concepcion. Either is fine with me, it's a pretty spider regardless of it's name.


----------



## Steffen (Apr 27, 2006)

Well it kinda looks like a rosea so I can imagine why they are being sold as such. But for that matter, I can't say it is not a rosea. Only that I have heard otherwise. And considered the fact that it is supposed to be kinda newly discovered I would have say "DAMN they described/determined that species fast."  

But I'm no expert, I just like to think so.    But I completely agree with you, it is a pretty spider no matter what. In fact I am planning to get one myself in a few weeks hopefully.


----------



## AcidQueen (Apr 27, 2006)

this is what I got from the guy that sold this spider to me



			
				Michael Scheller said:
			
		

> To your Question,the Name G.rosea "Concepcion" was created from Pedro
> Avaria,he is a Guy from Chile and the Importer of all G.rosea, G.porteri
> and other Spiders and Scorpions from Chile in Germany...
> I dont know exactly,if its real a rosea Varieton,my meaning is by this
> Way...


----------



## Steffen (Apr 27, 2006)

Ok thx. So no one is sure of anything.   :wall:


----------



## AcidQueen (Apr 27, 2006)

Nope! They're quite consequent on the area Concepcion though lol


----------

